# How big a tank...? (goldfish)



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not looking to buy anything right this minute since I just spent probably around one hundred or so dollars altogether on my new sorority, but just for future reference I was wondering how big a tank is the minimum for a comet goldfish? If I've got my facts straight they grow about a foot, and I've read differing opinions all over the internet from 10 (haha, NO) to 30 gallons for one fish. But they were mostly talking about fancy goldfish and fantails and such. I really want a comet over the other kinds just because that's what my first fish Ralph was, but I want this one to thrive!
(Ralph was won at a carnival and lasted two days in all, but from then on I knew my pets of choice were fish! During my research on hardy, smaller fish species was when I came across the _betta splendens_, and as they say, the rest is history!)


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I would say anywhere from 10-30 gallons is good for one comet goldfish to thrive with a filter of course.
Most that come from over crowded pet stores don't tend to get that big.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lithe above poster I believe is wrong in my opinion. Those are way to small. IMO the minimum should be 75 gallons. And ATLEAST 5 feet long


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Mo. A 75 gallon is a minimum for one, but I don't think it's a good home long-term. Comets are fast fish that like to have a lot of swimming room. I have a friend who keeps comets and commons in a 6.5 foot 125 gallon tank. The tank has massive filtration, but she may have to upgrade one day. 



LaLaLeyla said:


> Most that come from over crowded pet stores don't tend to get that big.


I beg to differ. My friends who keep comets and commons get them from pet stores, and they are still at least 12 inches long. They may be kept in poor conditions at the store, but that's usually no longer than a few weeks. They are grown out in much cleaner water because they grow fastest that way.

Why don't you look into putting in a pond? Comets really do best in ponds. A small pond (500 gallons) with a few comets can be a very pleasing centerpiece for even a small backyard. You could have a little waterfall and a few lilies.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

My mother bought six tiny goldfish from Petsmart and they came from one of those vastly overcrowded tanks. They were about 2 inches long to start out with. 

3-4 years later they are about 8-9 inches long. So yeah, it doesn't really matter where you get them, as long as you give them a nice big area to swim in they will become as big and as happy as they can get.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

I was thinking about a pond too. My uncle has one in his yard with a bunch of koi in it  In fact, my dream home has a big pond in one corner of a giant back yard with a path and a bench and a garden and everything...X3...something not unlike this: http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y239/mrx1oo1/paradise2.jpg
I think that's 6,000 gallons...hehe, it probably won't be THAT big, but the setup is nice.
Also, it appears the pet store employees misinformed me when I first got my fish stuff (no surprise)...they told me comet goldfish WERE the common type, not that they were two different kinds. Whoops. *facepalm* That means Ralph is a common. But anyway, I guess a pond is my best bet then. In ten years when I have an awesome job as a vet and oodles of cash saved up, it'll be the first thing to go in the back yard! XD I'll even make sure there's a spare room for a fishroom, lol...
Thanks for your answers everybody!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

@ LaLaLeyla, that is not correct in my opinion.


Fancy goldfish (fantails,orandas,moors, etc...) 20 gal. for first goldfish, 10 gallons for each other goldfish you get

Comets(aka 25 cents or feeder goldfish) 55 GALLONS

Please keep in mind goldfish produce ALOT of waste and almost always need filters rated fro bigger tanks then the ones they are in


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a beautiful pond! I've also made a drawing of what my dream pond would look like. When you're a rich vet, you could have it as big as you want! It's always better to go bigger because it's a lot cheaper than building a second pond. :lol:


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I had my comet in a 10 gallon because I bought him as a feeder fish 29 cents and he survived so he stayed in my 10 gallon for 5 years with weekly water changes. I loved him because he ate all the extra food he could find on the gravel and all I ever gravel vac'd up was his poop.. One day I came home from work and he was curled into a C shape and was dead :*( He was alive when I went to work 4 hours prior.. Now I have white clouds in the same tank with about 10 more plants


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

CreativePotato said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y239/mrx1oo1/paradise2.jpg
> 
> Thanks for your answers everybody!


I can only think of how many white cloud minnows I could put into that pond :shock:


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry if you guys thought my opinion was wrong. I just wanted to give my opinion on the subject.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Everybody said something different, no worries. Everyone's thoughts were helpful to me, at least.


----------

